# Frontline Reaction



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It is 2:00 AM and I am still up with Dougan. I gave him Frontline for the first time tonight around 6:30. He has been wacky ever since. He has been all over the place and won't sit still. He wants on my lap, off my lap, back on my lap, etc. He won't stay there, just barks to come back. He has been doing laps around my kitchen. He is not concentrating on anything. He just keeps moving. He has not napped at all and is still going. I tried to put him in his crate for bed and he went crazy (he has never done that before). I gave him a bath about 2 hours ago to try to get the Frontline off. I just called the emergency vet and they don't seem to think their is anything they can do. Of course, they are willing to see him if I want to bring him in. They said they have seen some side effects with Frontline like this, but usually there is skin irritation which he does not have. Has anyone ever experienced anything like this? He has been on and off my lap 7 times since I started typing this.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, I haven't seen any reactions to Frontline from Kubrick, but if you want to remove any left over product, I would wash it off with some Dawn detergent. That should do the trick. Hope Dougan is okay!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hugs Karen, it is now after 5 am I hope you and Dougan are doing ok. Did the vet say if you could give him some benadryl to help calm him?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci does that when she is pain, crawls on and off me and is very anxious/upset. I've never heard of the frontline reaction but its always possible. Did anything else happen today where he could've hurt himself? Jumping or playing, etc?

It is pretty unusual to develop an allergy after awhile, not unheard of, but unusual. Did you check out the frontline website for side effects, etc?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my poor baby!! I hope he is ok! Hopefully you guys are finally sleeping this morning. Please let us know how Dougan is doing! I can tell you that we NEVER had that experience with him when he was here. 
Kisses to Doogie & Big Brother Brady!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I use frontline plus on all 5 of my dogs, with no problem. But it sure does sound like a allergic reaction. I hope you two finally got some sleep.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope things are going better for you. My mom had a cocker spaniel that she couldn't give anything to. That dog just had horrible allergies to any type of topical solution. She only could bath her in Oatmeal shampoo but she wouldn't develop a rash so it took several tries to figure things out. She would spin in circles and just be very scared and run around and often rub herself on everything. I would definitely say he could have an allergic reaction though.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, I finally got him to fall asleep around 4:30 AM. I woke up around 6:00 (on the couch with him) and took him back to bed. I put him in his crate and he flipped for about 5 minutes and then fell back to sleep. He is up now and had his breakfast. I took the boys out and Brady wants to play, but Dougan was not into it. He is sitting on my lap now napping. He may just be really tired (like I am) from our long night. I called my vet and she said if he is acting unusual today, bring him over. My DH should be home most of the day so we can wait and see. She said she has never heard of a reaction like that, but it could be. She said to wait a month to give him the frontline again and either bring him to her office and give it to him there, or give it to him in the morning when I will be home and can watch him. It was just such strange behavior. He was really wacky!!!!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

You can always use Dawn dish soap and bath him to get the remainder frontline off of him. It is not common to have reactions to Frontline but it is possible. Normally Advantix has a reactions that makes them feel like their skin is crawling. So if that is what he is feeling give him some benadryl to calm him down and bath him to get the remainder off of him. You can try that, I hope at 10:00 this morning he is feeling better and I hope you are not having to work today after being up all night!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Karen, is it possible that he picked up a flea or two while playing outside. My daughter's dog had a reaction the first time and she called the vet and was told that she probably had a flea on her. They said the frontline would kill any fleas within 24 hours, but that sometimes it caused the fleas to become more active like they are running around to get away from the frontline. The next day she was fine and my daughter did find two dead fleas on her. I don't know. These little buggers can drive us nuts at times, can't they?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am glad he is a little better - but not wanting to play certainly is NOT his M.O.!! Hopefully as the day goes on, he will feel better. You too!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

cosmo had a reaction to it - severe sneezing and the same thing restlessness and just looking panicky .The vet insisted he needed it as there was an so called epidemic of fleas in the area .. I took him home and I washed it all off and I never used it since . I also changed vets ..


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Cosmos Mom,
I am sorry to hear that Cosmo had a similar reaction, but glad to hear I am not losing my mind. Dougan seems rather sleepy today, but who could blame him, so am I. Do you use anything on Cosmo? My vet suggested trying the Frontline again next month but either doing it at her office or in the AM on a day when I will be home all day to watch him. I have to use something as the ticks are horrible in our area. I have pulled 3 ticks off of Brady in the last 3 days.


----------

